# OK anyone know what this is???



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry the pics are fuzzy. Any guesses


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I like it! Snow tiger? Albino tiger? Stressed tiger?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope not stressed, happily eating algae off the rock, and trying to grab some wafer from other shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 3 of these so far  This one is the whitest.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL. Ghost tiger? White tiger? White zebra?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

very light version of the OE blue tiger - i have one of these and been thinking maybe it will color up ?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Call it the 'SNOW TIGER' - patent pending cypher 2011. LMFAO. My royalty charges will be $5 per instance of use. Thank you.

Hehe.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Call it the 'SNOW TIGER' - patent pending cypher 2011. LMFAO. My royalty charges will be $5 per instance of use. Thank you.
> 
> Hehe.


Look up a few post, I said snow tiger first xD and my royalty charge is only $4 per use


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

glass tiger my royalty is 3$


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK guys, patent pending...snow tiger it is. 

Ricki, There are NO Oebts in that tank, never has been! The only tigers are my Red Tiger pair.

I keep all of my light blue/blonde OEBTs in a dedicated tank, and another one for the blue/black oebts.

No plants were ever transferred from another tank either, so they were obviously born in this tank. 

I am moving all 3 of them to a dedicated tank tomorrow, so that IF any of them decide to breed then I will be able to monitor the F1 generation.

I think it is soooo  looking! Im hoping I will get more of them.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

... Yeah, but I _patented_ it first  muahahahahaaaa!  According to patent law, there can be only 1 patent, like the highlander..." there can be only one!"



SmokeSR said:


> Look up a few post, I said snow tiger first xD and my royalty charge is only $4 per use


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Ricki, There are NO Oebts in that tank, never has been! The only tigers are my Red Tiger pair.
> 
> I keep all of my light blue/blonde OEBTs in a dedicated tank, and another one for the blue/black oebts.
> 
> No plants were ever transferred from another tank either, so they were obviously born in this tank.


WOW anna awesome work! but I have hundreds of these long time ago when I kept OEBT but they were culled out and put in the cull tank. And me and you both know these are from OEBT


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Well this is what you said


bettaforu said:


> Ricki, *There are NO Oebts in that tank, never has been! The only tigers are my Red Tiger pair*.
> 
> I keep all of my light blue/blonde OEBTs in a dedicated tank, and another one for the blue/black oebts.
> 
> *No plants were ever transferred from another tank either*, so they were *obviously born in this tank*.


BUT 
These 2 pics prove otherwise: 

















Look at the background, pictures speak a thousand words 

I've told you once before, I don't believe in lying to hobbyist or giving false information.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes Frank that is a blue OEBT behind the stone, but that's because that's where they are *right now*.

I moved them this am, put them in that tank to take a picture of them, the Blue Pearl tank is too planted to be able to see them clearly, and I had just set up this tank last week for my Black/Blue OE tigers, so figured it was nice and uncluttered for taking a few pics of them, and to show the difference in color opposite the blue tigers.

They are now in the breeders net, to keep them separate!

The only Tigers in the tank they came from are the Red Tigers pair. Now of course the Red tigers are a color morph of the original tigers which produced the OEBTs down the line, so it is definitely a throwback of some sort. Just not sure how it happened, and would LOVE to duplicate it 

Pity you culled yours...what is it they say " the old becomes the new again" 
I guess that might be the same for shrimp breeding, we are always learning new things from these unique little critters.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i kinda like ghost tiger,glass tiger,trans tiger...get ur heads out of the gutter(trans as in translucent)!! LOL


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the shrimps look different and cool - and given the limited types of crystals shrimps we see here/get here - anything out of the common is welcome and a joy to own - for us out here it is still something new & pump our fist with happiness - untill we get clarifications how and what could have caused this color morph - well if it from the OEBT - so be it - If Anna says it is not then so be it - 

lets not go sparring - and find out what crosses might have caused this color - im no genetic guru but - im a thinking golden x oebt somewhere down the line.

Any thoughts 

ricky


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

Pied Shrimp.

$10 for use.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not taking sides here but I always get a sense Frank and Anna keep stepping on each others toes. Not just in this thread. Please guys work it out.

Just had to mention this. It was bugging me.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Cornputer said:


> I'm not taking sides here but I always get a sense Frank and Anna keep stepping on each others toes. Not just in this thread. Please guys work it out.
> 
> Just had to mention this. It was bugging me.


Go here and read why -> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=175871#post175871

I didn't think it was appropriate to post it here which is why I posted it somewhere else.


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Sorry the pics are fuzzy. Any guesses


Hi,

I am confused that now even Tiger shrimp with bacterial infection are presented as some kind of new variation. This shrimp are ill and will die soon, just look at their antennae and the white body coloration which comes from muscle necrosis....

Imke


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow  So how long do I wait to see if they die  What if they don't die? 

I have been seeing these white shrimps for over 3 weeks now (funny they should have died by now don't you think ) I couldn't get a closer look at them because they kept darting back into the plants/driftwood, until now.

It was only yesterday that I was able to see them better when they climbed into my little feeding dish (orange one) and the color really stood out. That's when I decided to fish them out and take a closer look. I thought they were White Pearls, as I do have a couple of those in this tank, along with my Red Tiger pair.

I am not disputing the facts that crossbreeding does happen often in this Industry, and people get jipped, but then not everyone cares about the genetics behind the pretty shrimps they buy, they just want those pretty colored shrimps in their tanks. Im not hiding anything, I have already said I don't know how this color came about, so everyone knows that!!

I thought I would just share my happiness in finding a really cool looking tiger shrimp in my tank. What's wrong with that. 

I know both you and Frank are heavily into new shrimp types...OK that's your thing...*Im not!* IF I keep them alive long enough for them to breed, and they do and I get some more whitish ones, then good. If not its not a big deal!


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Imke, I'm a noob when it comes to shrimp. Could you clarify what I'm looking for with the antennae? I'm not sure what indicates that a shrimp is ill and would love to learn so I can keep a closer eye on my own shrimp. 

I'm not sure what caused the shrimp to look like that, but if they do infact breed true, I would love to have some in my tanks.


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

SmokeSR said:


> Hey Imke, I'm a noob when it comes to shrimp. Could you clarify what I'm looking for with the antennae? I'm not sure what indicates that a shrimp is ill and would love to learn so I can keep a closer eye on my own shrimp.


Hi SmokeSR,

bacterial can be aggressive and damage antennae, legs and tails first while (at the same time) giving the body a white coloration. The shrimp on the last pics f.e. has lost legs, and it is also reported that shrimp lose eyes.

I am not here to put the blame on anybody, but to help with information and to raise consciousness...

Here are pictures of Tiger shrimp all later dying on bacterial infection. In my experience, Blue Tiger are most sensible and extremely dangered in summer, if your water changing routines may lack frequency.

You can stop diseases with antibiotics and / or heavy water changes, but medium infected shrimp most often will not survive as the disease is hard to stop. I advise to separate them asap.

Imke


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for the info Imke! Is the oranging colour of the antennae one of the signs? Does this only apply to tigers? I think I have a hard time seeing any issues with Anna's shrimp because the pictures are blurry. 

I am planning on getting some tigers (hopefully OEBT) in the future, and luckily, I live in a basement where it's nice and cool in the summer. I must learn more about them before I dive in though. I'm only keeping CRS and RCS right now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It is very hard to tell if a shrimp is sick from pictures when you haven't seen the shrimp in person. Here is what another poster was told on SN...seems the shrimp in question went on to live a happy life and gave birth shortly after she was told it was dying....hhhmmmnn! 

Is it not also true that shrimps can and do regrow legs after molting, like crayfish do, or am I mistaken on that?

Here is what the other poster had to say to her shrimps death sentence! Seems even the so-called experts can be wrong 

" Such an assessment about your shrimp's health should not be made from a photograph. It's like if you sent a photo of a slightly skinny fish to a veterinarian and you ask, "What disease does my fish have?" They would have no idea, and it would be unethical for them to even guess, especially if you are asking their "professional advice." 

At the least, they must see the animal with their own eyes. While your photograph is a good one, it is only representative of one moment in time, and it can also be inaccurate - I know I have problems getting true-to-life color in my digital photos. Maybe it was rendered a little bit more "red" when you took it... Stuff like this is always possible. 

As a *hobbyist* he has the right to voice his opinion, but that's all... His word is not "God's" OR a veterinarian's OR even a scientist's, for that matter. Take a look in the gallery at Zhou Hang's beautiful red tiger shrimp. Somebody posted the photo at Petshrimp and Mr. Know-it-all said of this specimen that it was sick and dying, and even made the accusation that the names of the shrimp in his collection were being "pulled out of thin air." 

In fact, it is Mr. Zhou Hang who is getting much of *his* information from a much more reliable source than Mr. Know-it-all will ever have access to. Assume no validity in the man's statements. He talks like a tyrant, and runs his site like one. 

He may claim to have "all the facts," but nature is always proving to us that we must be flexible with our thinking and our beliefs. We can make generalizations, but that's as "100%" as we can be, which is not 100% at all. "

So yes maybe this shrimp will die and maybe it won't....we shall see


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

That is very true Anna. I was asking Imke for more info because he mentioned something that I thought I should learn about. I do hope your shrimp live happy lives and reproduce because I want some of them lol. 

Even doctors are often wrong with diagnosis of people, even after doing many high tech exams and calling in multiple specialists. The world works in mysterious ways. Only time will tell. Good luck Anna and keep us updated!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't own any tiger shrimps. That's why I didn't bother to post anything on this thread. That and the fact that the pictures from betta are so blurry that I can't tell if it's a genetic or it's a disease.

But for information purposes: the photos posted by IMKE are diseased shrimps. Bacteria infection can happen to every shrimps. I've had these occurances to my cherry shrimp as well. CRS, it's really hard to tell unless you own C grade or lower shrimps. Keeping your water clean will lower the chances of this happenning.
One unmistakable way to tell if your shirmp(s) are infected; for transparent shrimps, is the yellowing on the spinal (it's different from the sadle), that, plus the shrimp losing it's colours. For solid colour shrimps like CRS, they usually have faded red colours. They can go on to live for several months if you keep your water clean. Loosing antena and legs are the late stages.

Hope the information helps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

SmokeSR said:


> Hey Imke, I'm a noob when it comes to shrimp. Could you clarify what I'm looking for with the antennae?


The antenna get shorter and disappear, as well as the legs. While Tiger most often show this white/pale disease, CR come more often with black spot disease.

In general, a milky body coloration is a hint that something is wrong with the shrimp.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Imke - it would also be great if you could post a list/link in our forums of the various shrimp/invert disease - it could then be requested to make it a sticky.
would be a great help to our growing invert community out here.


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

novice said:


> Imke - it would also be great if you could post a list/link in our forums of the various shrimp/invert disease - it could then be requested to make it a sticky.
> would be a great help to our growing invert community out here.


I am sorry, there is no such ready-to-use list; that would be a task for advanced community members of the invertebrates section to do.

I am currently revising my blog, thus you can find my articles on diseases and problems here:
http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/category/diseases-and-problems/

Another upcoming source will be the CH website around Chris Lukhaup and Ulli Bauer:
http://crustahunter.com/en/diseases


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks Imke - i do visit those forum and shrimp club on FB.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry to interject on this post about bacteria and diseases of shrimp but I am fighting a similiar situation as well. My shrimp keep on molting without arms or legs. I've added mineral supplements (mineral stone and mosura mineral plus). Done water changes in case it was due to bacteria but the problem still persists. I know some members here don't even do water changes and only top off and their shrimp are healthy and breeding. I dont know what I am doing wrong =/ Perhaps someone on this post is more knowlegeable and can suggest other ideas? I just read the link that Imke posted. Maybe almond leaves might help? Is there a way you can tell if it's a lack of mineral supplement vs. a bacteria issue? I have yellow shrimps in this tank only. I'm using ADA soil but Im wondering if I should just close down the whole tank and start over again but what happens if the same situation happens again? My CRS tank seems to be doing fine and I'm doing the exact same thing with that tank. For my yellow shrimps I was just doing water changes with half RO and half Tap(with prime and stability) but switched to just tap water because I was told they didnt need a low ph like CRS. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There's that word again PRIME  I have told others about this but will mention it again, friends of mine have had several crashes in their shrimp tanks while using Prime! 

I am not sure what is in this product, whether the chemicals are more concentrated or what, but it killed all of my Bettas while I was on vacation after 1 day in their water, so since then I never use this product!

I only ever use Amquel+ in my shrimp tank water, and don't have doa's other than due to age problems.


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't mean to be rude, but it this Tiger shrimp from the first post still alive?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Imke: no problem....Yes it is still alive and living happily in my cherry shrimp tank along with its sibling  However I do believe they are both males


----------

